# Ultra Running for beginners.



## Chris Hobson (Jul 2, 2018)

Ultra Running for beginners. (Prologue to my Endure 24 experience).

Most people know that a marathon is a 26 mile run, 26.2 if you are being pedantic, 42k if you are being metric. An ultra marathon or ultra run is basically anything longer than that. Some ultra runs involve a specific distance and the objective is to run that distance in less time than everyone else, or everyone else in your age group, or quicker than you did it last time, or for most people, just to finish the effing run. A different approach is to allocate a specific amount of time and challenge the contestants to run as far as possible in the time allowed.

The Mizuno Endure 24.

This event involves a 24 hour time window combined with a 5 mile / 8 kilometre circuit. The event usually starts at noon on a Saturday and finishes at noon on the following day, the objective being to run as far as possible in 24 hours. Entrants can run as individuals or in teams of between 2 and 8 competitors.

What do you mean by beginner?

Speaking for myself I define myself as a beginner due to never having done an ultra run before. However, this doesn't mean that I'm an absolute novice when it comes to doing endurance events. I have done lots of 10k runs, 10 mile runs, half marathons, two full marathons, a half Ironman and a full Ironman. This year, I had to withdraw from an iron distance triathlon due to some health problems but I didn't have to withdraw from the Endure 24. This actually highlights the difference between the two approaches to endurance racing quite well. The triathlon involves cut off times which I would have to beat. With my health problems I would not have been able to get fit enough to maintain the necessary pace. The Endure 24 can involve extreme endurance racing but this is totally optional. In theory you could walk five miles and then go and collect your tee shirt and medal. Obviously nobody actually does this but the way that these events work means that entry level runners can put together an eight person team and still get a result.

How did it go then?

My wife Liz and I entered as a pair under the heading 'Little Short Legs and Chrome Dome'. We ran 65 miles between us, I ran 40 miles and Liz ran 25 (Liz ran 30 miles at last year's event which I didn't attend). I'm very pleased at being able to run 40 miles without specifically training for long course running. I'm now planning to enter next year's event as a solo and trying for the 100 mile tee shirt.


----------



## Lizzzie (Jul 3, 2018)

How exciting!  I had no idea this kind of running even existed, and it sounds potentially extremely hard-core!  But also potentially nice and fun, depending how you felt on the day.  Look fwd to reading more.....


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jul 3, 2018)

As promised, my account of the event is here:

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/the-mizuno-endure-24-race.74055/


----------



## Martin Canty (Jul 3, 2018)

There is quite a community of UltrRunners where I live.... Those guys are crazy.....

For the Kodiak 100 (a 100 mile race in the mountains of Southern California), I will be running 2 Aid Stations (one near the beginning & one near the end) so it'll be a long day for me..... However, for the runners.... What can I say!!! & the top runners will complete the course in about 20 hours.

To see how crazy this event is (and it's by no means the toughest race on the circuit) check out the course profile at http://www.kodiak100ultramarathon.com/the-course. Note that the minimum elevation is 4,700' and the maximum is 10,000'

If you are interested in ultrarunning but don't have the stamina, these races require a lot of volunteers, indeed, they could not be held without the help of the volunteers. Consider helping out


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2018)

Well done Chris!


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jun 25, 2019)

The Mizuno Endure 24 event is almost upon us again. Liz and myself have both entered as solo runners this year. My ambition to do the hundred is unlikely to be fulfilled. My fitness level is good but probably not up to the level required. A combination of DIY jobs, minor injuries, and the utterly dismal weather have left me gym fit and swim fit but not cycle and run fit. Still, the Endure 24 format means that you just do what you can and see how it goes. Updates will be forthcoming in due course.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jul 21, 2019)

I started to compose a write up for the 2019 event but became quite disheartened and couldn't bring myself to finish it. The camping was fun, in its own way, but I only managed 35 miles in the end and was pretty disappointed. I am currently staying reasonably fit but I am struggling to find the motivation to do the really serious endurance stuff that I used to enjoy so much.


----------



## Rick Ashworth (Jul 23, 2019)

Hi Chris, I run at least one ultra event every year and I'm doing the North Downs Way 100 in a couple of weeks and the Ultraman triathlon at the end of August, all sponsorship to Diabetes UK, if you need a hand with training methods, specific ultra running weight training or a kick for motivation I'm happy to help.  I'm a type-1 and I'm an endurance coach to a couple GB age group triathletes and a few age group ultra runners.  Writing a review of the race in regards to what went wrong (and what went right) can be really useful to give you a focus, eg. what muscles broke down, how did your nutrition strategy go, did you head off too quickly...  Hope that helps, don't be worried about a drop in motivation straight after a race, it's very common.  I notice from the picture you've done Outlaw, good race but bloody hot when I did it a few years ago, most unpleasant memories!


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jul 24, 2019)

Hi Rick
Things started to fall apart when I took some time out from training to re do my kitchen. I've been so used to being able to just carry on training, stay ultra fit and just take all the events totally in my stride. Things are picking up a little now, I'm back into my regular gym routine and cycling to work regularly and feeling much better. Also I will be retiring next March so I should have more time to train then. I'm considering doing the Outlaw again in 2021.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Sep 7, 2019)

My relative failure at Endure 24 was  certainly down to lack of preparation. Less athletic people have expressed amusement that I considered doing only 35 miles a disappointment. Still, looking to the future, we are planning to tackle the Equinox at Belvoir Castle next year. Similar format, see how far you can run in 24 hours. I will be retiring at the end of March so I will have no excuse for not putting the work in.


----------

